# advice needed-just got my puppy last night



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

hey! i just got my puppy last night, he is a little over 9 weeks. flown in from georgia. poor thing BARKS nonstop when he is in his crate (not just an hour....im talking nonstop!) I live in an apartment complex and i'm afraid my neighbors will start to complain. I have everything he needs in his playpen..food, safe toys, litter box, water ect. I know he misses his littermates but do ya'll have any advice?

He is also VERY hyper! After being 5 hours in the plane (flight was delayed), it still took me 2 hours of ACTIVELY playing with him, running around nonstop...is this typical of the havanese and of this age?

The puppy is GREAT socially, wags his tail and is a VERY happy dog when he is with me. It is just when he isnt and his hyperactivity that I need some advice on....thanks sooo much! sure i'll be posting here alot


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi and congrats on your new puppy.

Yes, you are describing what sounds like a typical puppy! As for the barking, I assume he was not crate trained before you got him. I would suggest you do a search on this forum for crate training as there is a lot of information here about that. Be sure to put him in his crate that is just big enough for him, next to your bed on your nightstand or a chair pushed up to your side of the bed. Then you can comfort your baby when he fusses and he will feel more secure and happy.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I have had Gracie 2 weeks today...her crate is always near me...and at night it is right next to my bed and when she would whine at first, I would put my hand down there and comfort her...is his crate in another room?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Katie..what did you name your new fur baby?? Got any Kodak moments?:biggrin1:


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

I named him "Kodak" MOMENT ...thanks for ya'll advice. I'm going to post some more pictures of him...he is the sweetest thing and I know I cant give in and let him out when he cries (unless he needs to use the restroom)..how long does it normally take for them to kinda get use to the crate and not cry as much...the whining is not bad-its the high pitch cry thats so sad


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Buy this book, it is in-valuable. It will help you so much and isn't expensive.

Amazon.com: How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live With: Clarice Rutherford, David H. Neil: Books


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, welcome to the forum. Congratulations on your new puppy. He sounds like a typical puppy! I'm sure once he settles in and gets into a routine he'll calm down just a bit but you will need to actively do some crate training. You might try feeding him in his crate, or put a treat in his crate and leave the door open so he can come and go. Be sure to put it on a chair or table next to your bed at night so you can slip your fingers in when he cries, to calm him.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Katie! I feel your pain! I however am not the one to ask for tips! I will leave that to the pros on this great forum! Valentino is almost 3yrs and he is the BEST dog I have ever owned.....and there have been ALOT over the years! Can't wait to see some pics of your new baby!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Katie. Ohhh, a little baby from Ga -- he is a cutie from what I can see. I know he will steal your heart. If you go to this link I think you can get some good advice on crate training from forum members.
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4240&highlight=crate+training
Now the fun begins.....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Katie! Kodak is a cutie pie! I can't wait to get to know you and him a bit more. Enjoy.....


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Katie - I also got my puppy Lola from Nirvana Havanese in Georgia last year. 

The first 2 or 3 nights (and days) you can expect alot of unsettled behavior. The barking will subside. You might want to tell your neighbors it is a new pup and you will have him quieted in a few days. You should try to stick with the crate at night. Put the crate by your bed, so you can put a finger in there to calm Kodak down. You can read threads on here about crates at night. Don't give up on the crate!

I give you credit for trying to tire Kodak out, but with a puppy that young, good luck! During these first few days spend a lot of time with him doing the things you normally do around the house. If you have an expen set up, be sure he can see you and be a part of the family. He may want to get out, but the barking should subside after a day or so.

You should read Tom King's process for potty training a puppy in the expen. It may be a big help to get started right away.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, what a cutie. The first few days are an adjustment period for you both. I've always likened it to taking a baby and plunking it down in a foreign country where everyone is speaking a language he doesn't know and there are no familiar faces. It doesn't take long for them to bond to you and begin to relax in their surroundings. The most important thing is he needs to feel safe.

Give Kodak an extra hug from me and the boys and stick around. You'll learn a lot around here.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Katie:welcome: and congrats on your new puppy! You have some great suggestions already...doing a search on the forum here, will also give you lots to read up on. Just keep up with the crate training, it is well worth it down the road to have them crate trained.
It is hard at first training them, When I first brought them home, I used the crate at night for them to sleep in and I would lay on my back and put the crate on my stomach until they went to sleep in the crate, then I would put it on a tv tray by my bed so they could see me at all times and if the fuss at night I would put a couple of fingers in the crate for a while. Worked with both my dogs. 

After they got use to sleeping in it at night they would get in it during the day to take naps...it is like their bedroom.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Contratulations on a beautiful puppy! You'll get lots of good advice here.


----------



## Tigers Mommy (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats on your new arrival. I agree with all this advise on the crate being next to your bed at night. Tiger has been in his kennel ontop of my night stand ever since we brought him home. When he would get fussy or whinny, I would put my fingers thru the openings and he would lick my fingers and settle down. Now every night thats how we says good night to each other. I stick my fingers in, he gives them a good lick and then curls up and goes to sleep.

Again, Congrats! Sara


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

thank you for the advice and articles! I was trying to upload some pictures of Kodak but it will not work. He has calmed down A LOT this afternoon...maybe because he has been sitting by me on the couch off and on and sleeping....I graduate next month with my RN and only have 2 more exams! Yay! So trying to get some studying in, doing such a great job since I've been on the forum all day ....do you think it is bad for him to be next to me sleeping in the afternoons....I hate just playing with him for 30 mins and then placing him back into the ex-pen when he could be laying in my lap


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

katieskodakmoment said:


> thank you for the advice and articles! I was trying to upload some pictures of Kodak but it will not work. He has calmed down A LOT this afternoon...maybe because he has been sitting by me on the couch off and on and sleeping....I graduate next month with my RN and only have 2 more exams! Yay! So trying to get some studying in, doing such a great job since I've been on the forum all day ....do you think it is bad for him to be next to me sleeping in the afternoons....I hate just playing with him for 30 mins and then placing him back into the ex-pen when he could be laying in my lap


Katie, you are finishing up RN school? I'm just done with LPN and heading on to RN. How are you doing? And, are you going for your Bachelor's?

You've got a good snuggle-buddy study partner--but, it's hard to study enough when they want/need to play so much!

I was going to Private Message you, but didn't know if you'd find it.

Sheri


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome! Who is your breeder in Georgia? 

Try putting treats into the crate when Kodak isn't in there and it will make him think it's a good place to be. Let him find the treats when it's not sleep time. We made the mistake of having Scooter in the laundry room at night in the beginning and he cried all night for a few nights until we moved him into our bedroom. He's been fine ever since.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Welcome! Who is your breeder in Georgia?
> 
> Try putting treats into the crate when Kodak isn't in there and it will make him think it's a good place to be. Let him find the treats when it's not sleep time. We made the mistake of having Scooter in the laundry room at night in the beginning and he cried all night for a few nights until we moved him into our bedroom. He's been fine ever since.


I made the same mistake with Cuba initially, except I left him in the kitchen. He would cry before going to sleep and I started finding poop pushed out of the metal crate onto the floor when I would wake up and get him. After that, I moved him to a new plastic crate next to my bed on the floor. I was able to hear him when he would wake up in the middle of the night and he stopped crying before going to bed. Now at 6.5 months, he will sometimes sleep on the bed with me and sometimes sleep in his crate.


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Good luck with Kodak and congratulations.! My pup Shadow will be four months tomorrow. She has been really sweet. I couldn't have her in my bed because we get a fair amount of ticks even though I have her on Frontline and she is getting lyme vaccines. I started right off with her downstairs in our laundry room in a kennel with the door open. I have a small gate closing her off the laundry room and another one which keeps her in the kitchen. She cried a little the first night and I went down once but didn't want to encourage her whining. Gets to you though but I stayed strong..luckily she has been really good ever sense. I put her in her kennel with a toy and chew stick or treat at around 8o p.m. and she sleeps until 6:00 a.m. when I get up. I go downstairs, carry her outside and put her into a pen where she goes to the bathroom then she runs back inside to the kitchen where I also have a small bed in the corner. She likes to hang out there and nap some during the day. I put her in her kennel and close the door now if I have to leave. She didn't like it the first time I closed the door though but again I stayed strong and didn't give in to her whining, just comforted her a few times. So far I have been lucky with Shadow . I decided not to use wee pads . I tried but she never used them. I do carry her outside a lot and just try to catch her before she can make on the floor! She has had a few piddle mistakes but no mess on floor thank god. I have to be quick to notice her at my back door but if I miss it she will piddle sometimes by the gate. Kodak looks very cute and again good luck !!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

katieskodakmoment said:


> thank you for the advice and articles! I was trying to upload some pictures of Kodak but it will not work. He has calmed down A LOT this afternoon...maybe because he has been sitting by me on the couch off and on and sleeping....I graduate next month with my RN and only have 2 more exams! Yay! So trying to get some studying in, doing such a great job since I've been on the forum all day ....do you think it is bad for him to be next to me sleeping in the afternoons....I hate just playing with him for 30 mins and then placing him back into the ex-pen when he could be laying in my lap


By the way, I think it is good for him to be able to sleep next to you while you are studying. I'm sure there's plenty of times he'll be sleeping away from you, while you are at school, clinicals, cooking, housework...

Sheri


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy! He sure is cute!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*sounds like another energizer bunny*

You might have one of Riki's fellows...our trainer called him the energizer bunny. When we trained him to walk on a leash, we had to use a stick instead of a leash so he couldn't jump up and down. The stick/leash kept him on the ground, or at least he couldn't jump as high.

Just so you know, at five years old Riki is still running around at mach speeds and is very lively. But he is housetrained and does mind! After lots and lots of training, he is a wonderful agility dog and a loving companion. Good luck.

Consistency!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*leash explanation...*

I think my post sounds bad...the trainer's husband fashioned a pole that acted as a hard leash!

Julie, Quincy gets cuter and cuter. Your new avatar with the sewing machine is adorable.

Kodak sounds like he is 800 speed film!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Katie- don't know if this has been suggested yet, but is Kodak in the plastic crate he came in? He can't see out of this good and he will cry because he feels too contained. Try him in a larger wire crate so he can see around him. That worked for Lucy when she arrived. The small plastic kennel she flew in was too closed in.

Rory


----------

